# APM or ACPI - I need help

## garrontmo

H have a gateway solo 9550. I believe it supports both apm and acpi. I am trying to get suspend to ram (or disk) to work and have had no luck. I've tried the vanilla kernel with apm and patched it for acpi. I've tried the gentoo-sources and the acpi-sources. I cant get it working. "apm -s" works fine in red hat 8 as well as in debian. What am I doing wrong in gentoo? I've also tried swsusp, but it only successfully suspends for me about half the time.

Thanks,

Garron

----------

## pjp

 *garrontmo wrote:*   

> I believe it supports both apm and acpi.

 From what I've heard/read, this seems to be an either or option.  Verify which your BIOS supports.  Possibly there is an option to choose.  Once we get that info, we'll need to see what you have compiled into your kernel.

----------

## fghellar

 *garrontmo wrote:*   

> "apm -s" works fine in red hat 8 as well as in debian.

 

Then you could try the Red Hat kernel (emerge redhat-sources).

----------

## pilla

If APM works in Red Hat, then I suppose he has APM.  (1)

He said that he aplied acpi patches in the kernel, that he does not need if  (1) is correct. I would suggest to start with a vanilla or a gentoo-sources kernel without further patches, as it is not necessary.

I am running a Thinkpad with suspend and hibernation without any changes in the kernel. Do not forget to enable APM and disable ACPI in the kernel (I think you should be sure you have also multiprocessor support disabled, just in case. It does not like APM, I think).

----------

## garrontmo

I've tried just the vanilla-sources and gentoo-sources for apm. I've only patched when I wanted to test out acpi or swsusp. I'll try the redhat-sources. Thanks for the help. If there's any more recommendations i would appreciate them.

Garron

----------

## int1

These are an either/or option only.  I used acpi for a while but determined the drivers are not as robust as the apm driver.  Trying disabling all acpi stuff in your kernel config and rebuild.

int1

----------

